# animiertes GIF komprimieren



## obsession (13. Juli 2005)

Hallo Leute , 
suche schon seite einigen Tagen/Wochen, wie man ein animiertes GIF komprimieren kann ohne den Farbverlust, das beudeutet ( mein gif welches ich erstellt habe ist jetzt auf 209KB (Original ohne Optimierung), ich brauche aber diesen mit 150KB.. habe schon in ImageReady vieles versucht, wie z.b selektiv, auf 64 farben reduziert, difussion ...jetzt sind da solche Punkte da HIER  

wie kann ich es noch einstellen damit die Verläufe normal dargestellt werden, und nicht mit solchen Punkten, vielleicht hat jemand eine Idee dazu oder kennt jemand ein Programm, mit diesem GIF-Bilder komprimiert? 
müsste doch eins geben? oder?!..    

werde dankbar sein für jede kleine Hilfe!    

Gruß Obsession


----------



## Onkel Jürgen (13. Juli 2005)

*GIFlig*

Also,

Verläufe sind nur dann fließend und ohne einzeln erkennbare Pixel, wenn sie aus genug einzelnen Farbabstufungen bestehen - die Du ja nicht haben willst, da die Datei dann zu groß wird.
Wenn Du einen Verlaufssteifen aber aus nur wenigen Farben erzeugen willst, entstehen zwangsläufig Kanten von einer Farbe zu nächsten. Phothoshop und Imageready versuchen das möglichst zu kaschieren, indem die Übergänge von einer Farbe zur nächsten aufgepixelt ineinander vermengt werden - das sind die Punkte, die Dich so stören. Wenn Du die Option "Dither" oder "Diffusion" (weiß grad' nicht, wie's in IR genannt wird) auf Null stellst, werden die wenigen Farben Deines Verlaufs als Blöcke nebeneinander gesetzt - was dann aber nur noch vage an einen Verlauf erinnert.
Mein Vorschlag ist von Hand nachzukorrigieren: wenn Du die pixeligen Übergänge von Hand malst, können sie recht harmonisch werden und weniger störend. An der Schwelle von einer Farbe zur nächsten hast Du ein Schachbrettmuster; in Richtung der jeweiligen Farbe dünnt sich die entsprechende Nachbarfarbe dann gleichmäßig aus.
Hoffe, es ist verständlich, was ich versuche zu erklären. Es macht Arbeit, ist aber die optimale Lösung, wenn Du mit nur wenigen Farben einen GIF-Verlauf erzeugen willst.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (13. Juli 2005)

Hi,

leider habe ich nur diesen Ausschnitt deines Bildes gesehen und kann nicht beurteilen,
was noch so an unterschiedlichen Farben in deinem animierten Gif ist und was sich wie
und wo bewegt.

Aber eine zusätzliche Optimierungsmöglichkeit habe ich in einem Videotutorial erklärt.
Vielleicht hilft es dir weiter.

Kurz zur Erklärung hier:
GIFs werden insbesondere dadurch kleiner, dass man die Zahl der insgesamt verwendeten
Farben reduziert. Insoweit nichts Neues für dich. Aber welche Farben aus deinem Bild
werden in die GIF-Palette übernommen? Wie kann man selbst diese Gewichtung steuern
bei der Auswahl der Farben?
Wenn dir z.B. dieser eine Verlauf besonders wichtig ist und dafür die Zahl der Farben in
den anderen Bildteilen ruhig etwas niedriger sein darf, dann ist mein Videotutorial für dich
das Richtige.

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials77755.html

Viel Erfolg
Martin


----------



## obsession (24. Juli 2005)

ich konnte es nicht bearbeiten , da ich im Urlaub war..etschuldigung  
da mit der pixelkruste habe ich  nicht hinbekommen ..trotzdem danke an alle


----------

